# New addition to the Prescott Canyon Mining and Lumber Fleet



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

As a result of working with the recent estate sale, I pickup up an older MDC Hustler kit and trailing cars.  Painted them up, lettered them, put fake coal loads on to hide the electronics and batteries and we's got us a new mining train... 










The Hustlers sports LED head and back up lights, an "old" figure carved to fit the cab and custom lettering from an obscure local decal sign shop.










Used one of the old, old RRRemote units that had been sitting for a while installed it under the fake coal loads along with an ITT diesel helper sound module in the first car with a 14.8 Li-ion battery pack in the second.  It's a slick little runner.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Stan!! I like it!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Its pretty darn cute, Stan. It needs to get dirty though. How do you like the ITT helper diesel card? I have one on order for the my rail truck. Is it loud enough on its own for outdoor use? 

-Brian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Dwight...   It is a cute little bugger.  It's running out there right now.  I'm getting about 6+ hours of run time...

Brian, sorry I didn't reply to your question about the ITT sound modules... I had it written when I changed the screen and lost it all.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

I've been very happy with George's modules.  He will add sounds to the existing chips such as a trolley bell to a diesel helper.  Or an oogah horn to the diesel helper and then customize them.   The larger the speaker, the louder the sound.  I don't have them very loud because the type of equipment I have them in would not be very loud anyway.

ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking mining train Stan. I like it


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice job Stan! I bet it looks right at home there in Dewey. 
Best, Ted


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

6 hours of continuous running? Or do you have a cool down period and then start back up?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh,,, nice loco


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I LIKE it Stan! It is a cute little bugger.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

What fun Stan. Nice job


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 02/18/2008 3:25 PM
6 hours of continuous running? Or do you have a cool down period and then start back up?

Nope, no cool down period, Richard....   Just change batteries and go again.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice little mining train, Stan! I love it!


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty nice to be sure!  It's these little extra projects that make this such a fun hobby!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* Nice work Stan... One question thro...... How do you keep the wires on the head light from melting and shorting out with a hot exhaust stack?? I like to install a big head light on my Annie's funel stack to get light up higher off of the tracks with out melting light fixture.. laf... *


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 02/19/2008 10:33 AM
*How do you keep the wires on the head light from melting and shorting out with a hot exhaust stack?? I like to install a big head light on my Annie's funel stack to get light up higher off of the tracks with out melting light fixture.. *


With all the flap about alternative fuels, the guys in the shop learned that one of the biggee fast food places was running all their trucks on recycled french fry oil.  So they contracted with Maggie's diner and converted the entire PCSRR dismal fleet to run on burnt french fry oil.  We have the whole neighborhood coming by to see what that wonderful smell is.....    

The shop guys say it runs much cooler that standard dismal fuel.....  and they can cook with it... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great ans.. Stan.. hahahaha.
So that not longer a smoke stack for burn gases.   It a chimney now to attract extra business for the R.R.   ????./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gifNoel*


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do you get ITT sound cards? I need sound for 3 Geese and really don't want to spend many $$$ on Sound Traxx or Phoenix just to get some engine sounds and maybe a horn and bell. Thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn......

Here's George's site    ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm


----------

